# Obsidian 800D, 900D or keep my TT Urban s71



## springs113 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a little dilemma, I just recently build the system listed below and I was wondering should I ditch the case and go with the aforementioned.  I thought the Urban was adequate but now after doing my first loop, I want to expand and create a better loop and my case right now seem to be a limiting factor.  I had to sort of mod a little to get he reservoir in where you see it at currently.

Any ideas?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3661.html


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2013)

Air 540!

If you want to do more you will need a bigger case. I would be happy to keep the urban myself, but its your happiness that this thread is about.

Deciding between the 800d and 900d, how much space do you want?


----------



## Jack1n (Jul 26, 2013)

You currently have a 240 rad + 2x120 rads,correct? if so i dont really see a need to expand your loop,even with a 240+120,a 780 is not a hot GPU,not is a 4770k a hot cpu.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> Air 540!
> 
> If you want to do more you will need a bigger case. I would be happy to keep the urban myself, but its your happiness that this thread is about.
> 
> ...



I use to have a Spedo
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3152.html 
The case on the right is the Spedo, the one on the left is the Chaser mk 1 which is about the same size as the Urban.  My desk can fit whatever...I do love the design of the 900d but my o my that price damn...



Jack1n said:


> You currently have a 240 rad + 2x120 rads,correct? if so i dont really see a need to expand your loop,even with a 240+120,a 780 is not a hot GPU,not is a 4770k a hot cpu.


Yea, that 240 rad is from the swiftech h220 aio it is also very thin.  It is bigger than the h100 but comparing the thickness to my xspc 120 rad, it is very thin.  I would eventually buy another hydro copper maybe later on this year or mid next year.  I would probably get a bigger rez later on down the line.  
The 800 looks to be an ideal monolithic size but checking the rad upgradability I may be limited.  The 900 could hold a possible 3 quad 120/140mm rads.  I would possibly be changing the pump/cpu block to a stronger one too.  In my current setup I don't know where I would even put a separate pump or another rad.  I couldn't even use a thicker rad inside the case If I wanted to.

The 900 also has a nicer design.  If I could possibly sell my S71 that would help too.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2013)

Are you upgrading because your temps are too high? Or is it because you enjoy watercooling?

If it is the first one, then you might have something wrong with your loop. I get great temps with a single 240mm rad. 50c cpu and 35c gpu. If it is the second, then you might want to look at the 900d because you will be nearly unlimited in possibilities.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2013)

All I got to say is.. The 900D is massive. Make sure you have room for it.


----------



## radrok (Jul 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> The 900D is massive. Make sure you have room for it.



Can't agree more.

My advice is: bigger is better


----------



## Jack1n (Jul 26, 2013)

If your doing this to future proof yourself for a second GPU,than wait until the case you want is on sale or some thing or to see if the price drops until you actually buy that second GPU.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> Are you upgrading because your temps are too high? Or is it because you enjoy watercooling?
> 
> If it is the first one, then you might have something wrong with your loop. I get great temps with a single 240mm rad. 50c cpu and 35c gpu. If it is the second, then you might want to look at the 900d because you will be nearly unlimited in possibilities.



Well I forgot to comment on Jacks touch on the temp part.  Haswell is definitely a lot warmer than IB/SB.  My gpu temps are great the cpu can climb though.  It's a little bit of both.



erocker said:


> All I got to say is.. The 900D is massive. Make sure you have room for it.


I know I have a large desk.  Space is definitely not an issue.


radrok said:


> Can't agree more.
> 
> My advice is: bigger is better



Ha ha... but on a serious note a larger case would definitely not need to upgrade to change anything or add anything within my loop.  I would have to seriously preplan any future additions to my current system.

The price for the 900 is a turn off however...The most I ever spent on a case was my Spedo for 229.  350 I'm basically half way there to another 780 hydro copper


----------



## radrok (Jul 27, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I'm basically half way there to another 780 hydro copper



The 900D will last multiple builds, the 780 GTX on the other hand...


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I know I have a large desk. Space is definitely not an issue.



Just wait until you get it. It will block out the sun!


----------



## radrok (Jul 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> It will block out the sun!



reminds me of this 



> Sands of the desert, rise and block out the sun!



http://www.wowwiki.com/Ossirian_the_Unscarred


----------



## springs113 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am really on the fence, the 800d is absolutely a nice case too. I'm really torn, I would need to sell my s71 though.  This is my first time ever going all out on a build.  I love the look of the 900D too, it sorta remind me of the urban in a way.


----------



## Hood (Jul 27, 2013)

*900d*

Go for the 900D - Why?  Because the 800D is the first case Corsair ever sold (August 2009), and even though it was ground-breaking, it wasn't perfect (cheap plastic covers & latches breaking, SATA backplane breaking or catching on fire, terrible airflow, bad fans, limited radiator space, etc).  The 900D comes after 4 years of case development and customer feedback.  Corsair's George Makris says he read all the negative feedback and made it a point to address every  perceived problem with the 800D, and then some.  The only complaint I've seen against the 900D is the magnetic doors for the lower section popping open from fan pressure (easily fixed).  The overall design and build quality has improved a lot, I'd say.  And it will hold more long, fat radiators than you will ever need, even with a quad GPU setup and massive overclocks.  But the best reason to get one is this; the way the PC industry is heading, this could be the last chance to build a system with such massive overkill and gargantuan dimensions, before everyone is reduced to having to buy NUCs,  tablets, and ultrabooks.  Well, I hope it never comes to that, and continuing to buy high-end desktop parts is the best way to keep that dreadful scenario from becoming reality.
   I've wanted one of these since I saw the first teaser 6 months ago, and I've spent a lot of hours since then planning and mentally tweaking the epic build that this thing makes possible.  If you're a hardware junkie like me, you'll decide that you have to get this case.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hood said:


> Go for the 900D - Why?  Because the 800D is the first case Corsair ever sold (August 2009), and even though it was ground-breaking, it wasn't perfect (cheap plastic covers & latches breaking, SATA backplane breaking or catching on fire, terrible airflow, bad fans, limited radiator space, etc).  The 900D comes after 4 years of case development and customer feedback.  Corsair's George Makris says he read all the negative feedback and made it a point to address every  perceived problem with the 800D, and then some.  The only complaint I've seen against the 900D is the magnetic doors for the lower section popping open from fan pressure (easily fixed).  The overall design and build quality has improved a lot, I'd say.  And it will hold more long, fat radiators than you will ever need, even with a quad GPU setup and massive overclocks.  But the best reason to get one is this; the way the PC industry is heading, this could be the last chance to build a system with such massive overkill and gargantuan dimensions, before everyone is reduced to having to buy NUCs,  tablets, and ultrabooks.  Well, I hope it never comes to that, and continuing to buy high-end desktop parts is the best way to keep that dreadful scenario from becoming reality.
> I've wanted one of these since I saw the first teaser 6 months ago, and I've spent a lot of hours since then planning and mentally tweaking the epic build that this thing makes possible.  If you're a hardware junkie like me, you'll decide that you have to get this case.


 well I guess 900d it is, now to convince my  wife  to let me  getaway with  buying the Dell u2711,.gtx  hydro  copper,  and every other part in my current build.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so confused the more I read up on every case.  I like the 800d  for  its size,  the 900 for its  size/ compatibility.   the carbide  it's a sweet spot  for  simplicity , both the 800/900 is nice for the  long-term  upgradability.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

900D hands down. It is the best case I have had. More room than most people will ever need. It is true the case is HUGE. So make sure you have room. The box that it came in I could almost get into.


----------



## Hood (Aug 2, 2013)

*Phanteks Enthoo*

There is another contender for best water cooling case, just released, the Phanteks Enthoo (I know, terrible name).  This case has room for up to 480mm rads and several spots for thick 240/280s or 360 rads, and I think a total of 15 fans, all precisely fitted into a package that's smaller than the 900D (2" less depth, 4" shorter).  Now I'm not so sure that the 900d is the best.  I guess we'll have to wait for some user reviews.  If the pricing is accurate it will go for about $270, so that's a point in it's favor.  Check out these videos from phanteks - http://www.phanteks.com/#&panel1-1&panel2-1 - and the capsule review from this site - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188235


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hood said:


> There is another contender for best water cooling case, just released, the Phanteks Enthoo (I know, terrible name).  This case has room for up to 480mm rads and several spots for thick 240/280s or 360 rads, and I think a total of 15 fans, all precisely fitted into a package that's smaller than the 900D (2" less depth, 4" shorter).  Now I'm not so sure that the 900d is the best.  I guess we'll have to wait for some user reviews.  If the pricing is accurate it will go for about $270, so that's a point in it's favor.  Check out these videos from phanteks - http://www.phanteks.com/#&panel1-1&panel2-1 - and the capsule review from this site - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188235



I saw that but never really read the info but it don't look like the hdd cages can be removed...biggest let down if they cant, but I will take a look in a few minutes.

Just watched that reveal....nice!


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hood said:


> There is another contender for best water cooling case, just released, the Phanteks Enthoo (I know, terrible name).  This case has room for up to 480mm rads and several spots for thick 240/280s or 360 rads, and I think a total of 15 fans, all precisely fitted into a package that's smaller than the 900D (2" less depth, 4" shorter).  Now I'm not so sure that the 900d is the best.  I guess we'll have to wait for some user reviews.  If the pricing is accurate it will go for about $270, so that's a point in it's favor.  Check out these videos from phanteks - http://www.phanteks.com/#&panel1-1&panel2-1 - and the capsule review from this site - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188235



Nice try but NO. The 900D kills that case in size and room inside for water cooling etc. The layout of the 900 is way better as well.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2013)

If I were in the market for a new case and was going to spend $350 plus shipping for a 900D, I'd save for a bit longer and get a CaseLabs M8.  Unparalleled build quality and expandability, they are the true enthusiast case, but your looking at $400 plus accessories.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Nice try but NO. The 900D kills that case in size and room inside for water cooling etc. The layout of the 900 is way better as well.



The interior of the 900 cant be topped by this case yes, but the possibilities for mounting and pre done work is nice too...I like the outer look of the 900d more, I hate the hdd bracket thingy on the phantek but not bad, but I doubt that those cases will make it here to the U.S.

I have space for the 900d by the way Knight.  My pc desk makes the 800d looks tiny.  Luckily I can wait a little on my case purchase as my psu upgrade is of more importance.



MT Alex said:


> If I were in the market for a new case and was going to spend $350 plus shipping for a 900D, I'd save for a bit longer and get a CaseLabs M8.  Unparalleled build quality and expandability, they are the true enthusiast case, but your looking at $400 plus accessories.



Not a fan of CaseLabs whatsoever.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Not a fan of CaseLabs whatsoever.



Ouch.  They run over your cat?


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Ouch.  They run over your cat?



No but their cases to me looks real bland.


Just got my 900D monstrosity.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2013)

springs113 said:


> No but their cases to me looks real bland.



Gotcha.  

I've always been super pleased with my 700D, and it looks classy as all get out.  It was a bonus that I got it cheaper from a vendor and it came with both the solid and plexi side panel.  I wanted the 700 because the lower drive bays are easier to remove for a bottom rad and I couldn't care less about hot swap bays.

It's a pretty boring prospect, but I never need another case or to rebuild any of my loop other than new blocks, I've got it all set up.  Sure, it's a good feeling, but like I alluded to, no more fun of setting things up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I've always been super pleased with my 700D, and it looks classy as all get out.  It was a bonus that I got it cheaper from a vendor and it came with both the solid and plexi side panel.  I wanted the 700 because the lower drive bays are easier to remove for a bottom rad and I couldn't care less about hot swap bays.
> 
> It's a pretty boring prospect, but I never need another case or to rebuild any of my loop other than new blocks, I've got it all set up.  Sure, it's a good feeling, but like I alluded to, no more fun of setting things up.



I was actually wondering that. What is the difference between removing the bottom drive bay in the 800 and 700D?


----------



## Hood (Aug 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Nice try but NO. The 900D kills that case in size and room inside for water cooling etc. The layout of the 900 is way better as well.



I was impressed with the way they made fat radiators fit with out sacrificing any drive cages, and the top is nice and tall for push/pull with a fat rad.  This may be a good case for those with no room for the 900D or CaseLabs M8, it still beats most others for cooling potential.  Any progressive new design like this helps raise the bar for all the rest, and consumers always benefit in the long run.  But I am still partial to the 900D.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Nice try but NO. The 900D kills that case in size and room inside for water cooling etc. The layout of the 900 is way better as well.



the 900D is a massive case sure, but have you seen the videos on the water cooling options the Phantek case has? You wouldn't think with a cramp looking interior you can pull off what they showed in the video. You can fit any radiator from 480 and down, and nearly any thickness, pretty much anywhere.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> the 900D is a massive case sure, but have you seen the videos on the water cooling options the Phantek case has? You wouldn't think with a cramp looking interior you can pull off what they showed in the video. You can fit any radiator from 480 and down, and nearly any thickness, pretty much anywhere.



Yup it definitely has me thinking after watching that video...now to choose between the seasonic psu's...1k platinum or the 1250 w gold.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like I have a huge problem...I need a new case


----------



## radrok (Aug 16, 2013)

I say drill the psu 

Anyway yes, you are due to a new case unless you can move that radiator elsewhere


----------



## springs113 (Aug 16, 2013)

radrok said:


> I say drill the psu
> 
> Anyway yes, you are due to a new case unless you can move that radiator elsewhere



Nope rad cant be moved and I just bought that case(bout 3 months). wife don't want me to buy another case(I snuck in that psu) but she realizes my dilemma.  I'm going big but man o man 900d is expensive(especially if she knows the price lol)not to mention I just bought a 24" vizio smart tv lol...also my dell u2711. Buying that 900d(cant wait for phanteks enthoo) requires getting at least a 480 rad.  She's going to kill me.

That air 540 looks nice but I probably will be limited for future endeavors.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2013)

My Urban s71, Spedo advance, 900D...wow.













Monstrosity is not the word.


----------



## radrok (Aug 20, 2013)

So you finally bought it?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 20, 2013)

That's what I was wondering, looks like he made an end run around the Wifey and bought one.  Nice, I'm mildly jealous.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2013)

radrok said:


> So you finally bought it?


Yea ordered it Saturday morning with free prime trial.  Didn't do newegg cause I had already used my coupons on the cooler master v1000 psu, so the shipping was the only barrier so to speak.


MT Alex said:


> That's what I was wondering, looks like he made an end run around the Wifey and bought one.  Nice, I'm mildly jealous.



Lol, if she only knew the price ha ha.  Now to start filling her up, wondering if I should paint the interior.  Worst part is now to go drain my s71 system.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 20, 2013)

My Mom has a Prime account that my Wife and I and my Sister use like crazy - just added addresses and CC info to it - and it paid for itself many times over, not to mention the movie and TV show streaming.  Sorry for the plug, but I was surprised how nice it was, especially since I didn't pay the $75


----------



## radrok (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats then 

Hope you'll have plenty of fun


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> My Mom has a Prime account that my Wife and I and my Sister use like crazy - just added addresses and CC info to it - and it paid for itself many times over, not to mention the movie and TV show streaming.  Sorry for the plug, but I was surprised how nice it was, especially since I didn't pay the $75


I have had it before it's great and they ship on weekends too unlike the "egg"


radrok said:


> Congrats then
> 
> Hope you'll have plenty of fun



I will lol...probably make a trip to performance pc today in a few hours.

Dismantling time...














My trustworthy backup dv6 5800k/7730m






The wifes SB in the back.










Goodbye  to my trusty sidekick.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

My Urban

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187289
























































900D



















































Then I took it all out connected trying to get the air out






Back in






Stress testing after 3 hours
CPU




GPU





Stress Testing after 8 hours






http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/IMAG0589416.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img.techpowerup.org/130823/IMAG0590286.jpg


----------

